# Has anyone here grown Purple Kush?



## bigdrov1x (Jan 18, 2011)

This is my second cycle with the purple kush.  I have noticed that the buds do not get as big as my sour diesel were (last grow).  Is this a characteristic of the plant?  I have one that has been flowering for about 30 days and it seems like the buds should be bigger.  Is this a characteristic of the plant to have smaller, but more denser buds?  I can give some pictures, but was just looking for some more general insight if anyone has it.  Thank You!!!


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2011)

I am growing Las Vegas Purple Kush right now and the buds are definitely a bit smaller then my Lary OG, East Coast Sour Diesel and the pre 98 Bubba I am growing.


----------



## MG Canna (Feb 24, 2012)

I grew the LAPK a few months back.  I got 2.5 oz off a medium sized plant.  It was light for sure and out the door the plant went.  It's worth a grow or two because the bud is out of this world.  There are too many other kushes that are so much better for me, notably the ones with Sour Diesel or Chem Dog in them.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 24, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I am growing Las Vegas Purple Kush right now and the buds are definitely a bit smaller then my Lary OG, East Coast Sour Diesel and the pre 98 Bubba I am growing.


 
alphakroniks? or a prue LVPK clone?

i have Jackpot Royale (LVPK x Spacequeen F2) and Sin City Kush (LVPK x Snowdawg bx) from alphakronik


----------



## MG Canna (Feb 24, 2012)

how is the yield on the Jackpot??  Ive had an eye on that for some time.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 24, 2012)

just got a hold of it this week, everytime it came into stock it sold out in 1-2 days. so i jumped on it when i got the in-stock email this time.

seems to be staying in stock this time.

the sin city kush is the same LVPK but only differnce is the spacequeen is replaced by the snowdawg. people go after the jackpot because of the amazing desription picture compared to sin city kush's picture.

i think the sin city is going to produce more than the jackpot royal but ill have to wait till i move to grow thm out.


----------



## ArtyCannabis (Mar 8, 2012)

Problem is there are no Purple kush seeds available. Its a California exclusive. There only sold as Clones, and only to residents.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 9, 2012)

IME PK is a low yielder......of some dank potent and super tasty bud.


----------



## Dabotniss (Mar 14, 2012)

I got 10 Purple Kush seeds. I must get everything prepared in my grwroom first. I basicly have the same questions as you! I will defenitly post pictures up. It would be better if people put info on what strain they grew and feeding schedule wit nutes used, and what light etc.....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 14, 2012)

Dabotniss said:
			
		

> I got 10 Purple Kush seeds. I must get everything prepared in my grwroom first. I basicly have the same questions as you! I will defenitly post pictures up. It would be better if people put info on what strain they grew and feeding schedule wit nutes used, and what light etc.....



Where did you get the seeds?


----------



## superdaddy6 (May 22, 2012)

ok this is what i was looking for i got five fem seeds of cali, purple kush,my friend sent me from cali.6weeks ago,so i put one in the soil and i must say this thing is huge,its was stared from seed on april 8 now 6weeks old 14"tall i had to put into flowering the leaves are huge (i call it the beast)forth set of leaves were 13 fingers,i have never growen kush before but this thing is big i will try to post some picks,


----------

